# iPad 2 - Pb emissions de mail



## Oscar (24 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un pb d'envoi de mail avec mon iPad 2 wifi-3G (avec carte SIM 3G SFR).
Je dispose de plusieurs adresses mails chez Orange et une sur MobileMe.
En réception toutes les adresses mails sur Orange et MobileMe fonctionnent correctement.
Par contre en émission seule l'adresse MobileMe (xxxxxxx@me.com) fonctionne. Je n'arrive pas à envoyer de mails à partir de mon mail Orange.
Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi ce dysfonctionnement et comment le résoudre ?
Merci.

PS pour info, les mêmes adresses mails sur l'iMac fonctionnent bien en émission et en réception.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Avril 2011)

Oscar a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un pb d'envoi de mail avec mon iPad 2 wifi-3G (avec carte SIM 3G SFR).
> Je dispose de plusieurs adresses mails chez Orange et une sur MobileMe.
> En réception toutes les adresses mails sur Orange et MobileMe fonctionnent correctement.
> ...



Tu devrais aller voir le fil au dessus ou au dessous du tien !


----------



## Oscar (24 Avril 2011)

Oui merci.
J'ai trouvé ceci sur un autre forum et à priori ça marche.
Les ports des serveurs doivent être configurés à 25 et 110.
Le lien du forum : http://www.forum-ipad4g-pro.com/probleme-envoi-mails-t302.html


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Avril 2011)

Oscar a dit:


> Oui merci.
> J'ai trouvé ceci sur un autre forum et à priori ça marche.
> Les ports des serveurs doivent être configurés à 25 et 110.
> Le lien du forum : http://www.forum-ipad4g-pro.com/probleme-envoi-mails-t302.html



Là je ne comprends plus !
Ton lien ci dessus concerne un problème d'envoi de mails avec un MAC mais pas avec un iPad !
Pour ce qui est des problèmes d'envoi de mails sur iPad il suffit bien de rentrer sur les infos du smtp et de saisir l'adresse mail et le mot de passe. (bien que dans la création de ton adresse mail ces infos étaient notées comme non obligatoires)


----------



## Oscar (24 Avril 2011)

C'est le même principe que ce soit pour un Mac ou un iPad. Enfin c'est comme ça que j'ai compris. En tout cas merci pour ton info. Pour le moment ça marche.


----------

